# My shop's new tool ^^Y



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good, must a cost a small fortune


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice toy :thumb:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pretty sweet bit of kit that :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Like that a lot...


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

That's cool!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Brilliant. That must cost a fair few pennies.


----------

